# How Cool!



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Shark attacks bridge in light show
And not only possibly more environmentally friendly than fireworks but certainly more friendlier to feathered, furry and scaly friends.


----------



## Bubblez (May 4, 2010)

That would freak me out soooo badly! I can barely even go in the water because I'm worried about sharks. WOW!


----------



## pamhilts (May 15, 2010)

Really its so cool...I like it


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

I don't think all sharks are aggressive. A friend of mine went to Gold Coast once to an Aquarium or a ZOO. One of the main entertainments was to get into water and swim with sharks. The shark attendants even warned everyone to swim close to one particular which bit.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

*More than just big teeth*

Yes, shark swimming is done at quite a few aquariums and even in the wild though you would want the confidence to know what you were doing and with whom, just like the guy tickling tootsies
Tender touch tames king of jungle
*But what is really cool Jack*
Is the entertainment value with minimal impact on the environment.


----------



## mishidpfoc (Jun 15, 2010)

This is not a video game in which you will get three chances.Its too dangerous..


----------



## avcrk (May 27, 2010)

Great light show affects - cool!

As for being with the noah's arks in the water, my step daughter is a blind biologist who goes into the waters off Galveston, Texas with them as well as water tanks. Braver than me.

Cheers
Adrian


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

avcrk said:


> Great light show affects - cool!
> 
> As for being with the noah's arks in the water, my step daughter is a blind biologist who goes into the waters off Galveston, Texas with them as well as water tanks. Braver than me.
> 
> ...


That's sure something Adrian and your step daughter can be real proud of herself, great to hear of such achievments.
Not so great and disastrous actually the Oil problem your way and though Texas has been more spared to date from what I read, I also hear the first of the storm season weather is on the way and that is hardly going to make for better collection/containment and hope it all doesn't now get pushed in your direction.
A horrendous mess all round and it is hard to imagine just what the longer term effect will be, not just in the Gulf but for all the people living all around it and perhaps as horrid as the thought is, there's even talk of it being taken by currents up the eastern US seaboard.

Feel free to start up a thread on the situation in current events if you like for it is certainly to date one of the greater man made environmental catastrophies.


----------



## KyleSmits (Jul 22, 2010)

Not quite shark diving, but equally thrilling was a Melbourne Snake Show at a mall that allowed people to hold snakes crocodiles and the like.
The company Snakebusters reptile shows used to allow people to hold the world's deadliest snakes in the ultimate "wild adventure" and risk free because in a world first they devenomized their snakes (being the only people to have these amazing snakes), but zoos that couldn't compete with their attraction lobbied the local authorities to stop Snakebusters before the zoos lost their customers and went broke.
So now only harmless non-devenomized pythons are handed to the public.
But if you get a chance, try it out.


----------



## Chrissie (Jun 29, 2010)

Great concept - love it!!!!!!!


----------

